# 37g tanganyikan NEW FISH ARE IN! *pics*



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i grew tired of my mbuna and decided it was time for a change.
i moved my rock formation as far to the right as possible in my tank to make room for a shell bed on the left and picked up 8 shell dwellers (multi's). i gave them the entire left end of the tank so that when they start to spawn the males only have to defend one front.

i also dug out a bunch of the substrate that was on that side and put in some black sand in case they feel the need to bury a shell i figured it would be easier for them to do with sand.

i have an order placed for some white calvus (https://www.reservestockcichlids.com/product.php?productid=11&cat=3&page=1), a goby cichlid (https://www.reservestockcichlids.com/product.php?productid=217&cat=19&page=1), and 3 of these as dither fish https://www.reservestockcichlids.com/product.php?productid=120&cat=4&page=1 at which time i will give away the zebra danios which are the current dithers but i dont really like them because they act like crackheads
i'll be switching these over to a 150G in a year when i graduate college (again).

click to enlarge


note that one of the snails is alive!, he has awesome camo for this setup. (last picture)

i'll post more pics as the shellies get settled in and when the new fish arrive.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup! Looking forward to see your new fishes.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Looking good. Good luck with the shipment. I'd be glad to take the danios off your hands


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice set. Can't wait to see pictures of them when there bigger .


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice start, you'll be stocking with some of my fav fish. Can't wait to see your new additions.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks.
these shellies are soo cute, i turned the lights off about an hour ago and it looks like all have now tucked themselves into their shells for the night except for one, maybe the male on nightwatch?

the zebra danios are still cracked out and swimming all over the place.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i look forward to when you post again with the new fish in!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't tell with your setup if you're using a powerhead or not, but your future goby would enjoy one to play with. Multies look great, where did you get them from?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

from qyrus on the forums here, i got another 2 coming from reservestock for some different blood too.

i'll see about getting a powerhead in there soon 

just turned on the light and the shellies dont wanna wake up lol, theyre still hidin from the light in their shells.
musta had a crappy sleep like me


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Not from me Ed, thought from you, but re-read the name! Looks awesome, you will love them, I have a 33 gallon set up just for them, with a very large! colony. They are a fascinating fish!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Not from me Ed, thought from you, but re-read the name! Looks awesome, you will love them, I have a 33 gallon set up just for them, with a very large! colony. They are a fascinating fish!


i love them already, its nice having a group of fish that works together instead of trying to kill each other like my demasoni used to

really cute how they live in the shells too.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

You will really enjoy them. I need to get my act together and post in the classifieds FS, as its time to sell some off.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

got a confirmation email from reservestockcichlids today my order will be arriving thursday morning  im excited!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, looks good!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

new pic: i love their blue eyes!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

so nice looking i'd love to put some babies in a 20G in future mike... keep some fry!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im gonna try and take some more today, that one is cropped out of a bigger pic so its a bit fuzzy around the edges.
il try and get a better one
i dont think the camera can do their crystal blue eyes justice either, but i'll try and prove myself wrong on that one.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just took a bunch more pics, heres a few of them.
looking forward to the new fish arriving tomorow morning!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gotta luv the flaring!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yay my new fishies are here, all alive too!
heres a couple pics of calvus, il try and get more of the goby cichlid and the leptosomas later.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

didnt know these calvus were going to have a blue rim on the bottom of their fins, looks awesome.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

wow.. that's fast!!

how did the custom go?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wasnt too bad customs charged us 23 bucks hst and air canada charged another 46
its way cheaper to order from livefishdirect apparently i dont think id order from these guys again. im glad i got offspring from wild caught stock tho


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the goby cichlid acts hillarious, hes finding some really neat hiding spots inside the tank too lol, squeezes himself inside the tiniest holes in the rocks or wedges himself underneath them on the sides


----------

